# Bord Atlas



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

really stupid question I know, just got the atlas and could do with a bit of help, looking to stay around Nurnberg area for a night on our way to Austria in may. but not sure the best way to read the book, is it best to look at the map first? any help would be really great  

ty Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

dmet said:


> really stupid question I know, just got the atlas and could do with a bit of help, looking to stay around Nurnberg area for a night on our way to Austria in may. but not sure the best way to read the book, is it best to look at the map first? any help would be really great
> 
> ty Dave


Dave, if you are just looking at staying overnight, I wouldn't bother as there are parking places everywhere.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well ,my advice :

look up the area in question on the map first , then go the 
site(s) you want to check more thoroughly.
the BA is alphabetically ordered.


regards
Jan


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We like staying on a (free) Stellplatz where you have a meal in the attached restaurant as part of the deal.

This one looks promising on the outskirts of Nueremberg. Free electric, can't be bad for an overnight...

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/Stellplatz-Gasthof--Breznwirt-Nuernberg-2730.htm


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

The link seems dead. Here is the contact info|

Adresse
Ziegelsteinstraße 195
90443 Nürnberg
Koordinaten: N49-29-17|O11-06-19

Kontakt
Telefon: 0911/522020
E-Mail: [email protected]
Beschreibung
Gebührenfreier Stellplatz für 4 Mobile. Einkehr obligatorisch. Asphaltierter Parkplatz für Pkw und Reisemobile am nördlichen Stadtrand. Die U-Bahn-Station ist 150 m. Warme Küche bis 22 Uhr. Maximaler Aufenthalt: 3 Nächte. Ganzjährig nutzbar. Von 15. Juli bis 20. August ist der Gasthof geschlossen.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

at Brez'nwirt you are obliged to go to the restaurant if you want to stay for the night. If you just want to spend a quiet night along the way, and are heading down the A3 autobahn, then I would recommend to continue to the stellplatz at Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz. It is free, it is close to the autobahn but still relatively quiet.

Only check your bank account balance before you decide to visit the Fritz Berger camping store. :wink: The choice is huge!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

